# Where should I spend $1000-1500



## Gregavi (Sep 22, 2009)

Recommendations on where I should spend $1000-1500 to improve my system? I have a dedicated home theater room and use it for about 70% movies, sports etc and 30% music. I was leaning toward getting the new Marantz AV 7005 preamp, but I'm trying to cover all the bases before I pull the trigger on anything.

Thanks

Here is what I currently have (I know it's in my signature, but here it is anyway):

Parasound 2500u Pre/Pro System Controller 
Earthquake Cinenova® Grande 5 Channel Power Amp (300 Watts X 5) 
Panasonic PT-AE4000U Front Projector
Black Widow Formula 106” Screen
Samsung BD-C6900 Blu Ray Player
DVDO Edge Audio Video Processor
Klipsch La Scala (Main) 
Klipsch Heresy (Center)
Earthquake Supernova® MKV12 (Subwoofer) 
SageTV Media Server
Def Tech BP 1.2x Bi-pole surround


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

Consider the onkyo 3008/5008. Listen to both if you can and the marantz


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ditto on the Onkyo. Even if you never use the built in amps, there's a lot of bang for the buck as a pre/pro. I'd also consider adding a 2nd sub (matching if you can), and a Roku or similar if you're interested in Netflix/Hulu and don't have another source.

But, my first choice would be an Audyssey XT32 capable AVR/Pre/Pro.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Marantz AV7005 would be an excellent choice as well and as you have no need for the Amplifiers in an AVR, you can benefit from the reduced Power Consumption and Balanced Inputs of this SSP/Pre Pro.

While it does lack XT32, it does have MultEQ XT and was pleasantly surprised when I checked it out as my younger brother finally got rid of his Parasound Halo C1 (actually still has it, but put the Marantz in its place) and he loves it. Moreover, its MSRP is 1500 Dollars so you might be able to get a slight discount, but they are selling quite briskly so getting one might not be easy.

Whether you do an AVR as an SSP or an SSP, I do agree that changing out your Parasound is the way to go. HDMI Switching is quite handy, the Lossless Codecs sound great when coupled with Room Correction. Pro Logic II and DTS NEO amongst others are quite good for 2 Channel Sources, etc.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Gregavi (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah, I was considering one of those AVRs with Audyssey XT32 or even the XT but there is some concern using an AVR as a preamp because of the heat issue. Don't know how much of a concern it should be, but a true pre/pro will almost always out-perform an AVR with the same features. The Marantz AV7005 does have Audyssey XT. It would be nice to have a few extra channels for sides or whatever, that I would be getting with an AVR used as a pre/pro.

I have Netflix, Hulu etc. within my Blu Ray player, so that's covered.

The subwoofer I have is sufficient.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Gregavi said:


> Yeah, I was considering one of those AVRs with Audyssey XT32 or even the XT but there is some concern using an AVR as a preamp because of the heat issue. Don't know how much of a concern it should be, but a true pre/pro will almost always out-perform an AVR with the same features. The Marantz AV7005 does have Audyssey XT. It would be nice to have a few extra channels for sides or whatever, that I would be getting with an AVR used as a pre/pro.
> 
> I have Netflix, Hulu etc. within my Blu Ray player, so that's covered.
> 
> The subwoofer I have is sufficient.


Hello,
I too use Outboard Amplification for All Channels and went with the 3007 to have the option of going with an Audyssey DSX Setup so I completely understand going the direction of an AVR. It is also nice to have a backup should your Amplifier ever need servicing. Due to the Speakers I use, I own multiple Amplifiers as hooking up an AVR to Speakers that go as low as 0.8 Ohms is downright cruel.

With the 008 Series soon to be discontinued, the prices should start dropping. Already Onkyo has announced the TX-NR1009 that uses the HQV Vida Processor that is also used in the Yamaha Avantage A3000 which literally got a perfect score on Audioholics Bench Test of the Video Processing. While lacking Audyssey altogether, the A3000 has received a great deal or praise from Reviewers and Owners.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Gregavi (Sep 22, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Whether you do an AVR as an SSP or an SSP, I do agree that changing out your Parasound is the way to go. HDMI Switching is quite handy
> JJ


My DVDO Edge takes care of all the audio and video switching including HDMI (6 inputs, 5 rear 1 front). I considered selling my Parasound pre/pro and The DVDO and replacing it with a modern AVR or Pre/Pro that would take place of both. Seems like it's unanimous that I should upgrade the processor. Now it's just a matter of choosing the best one for my needs. I'm leaning toward the Onkyo 3008 or 3007. The 3008 is available for under $1200 and the 3007 under $900, both refurbished. I have had pretty good luck with refurbished electronics. My neighbor just bought a refurb Pioneer Elite AVR and he's very happy with it. The only substantial difference between the 2 is XT32 and XT. Not sure if the difference is $300 worth.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Gregavi said:


> My DVDO Edge takes care of all the audio and video switching including HDMI (6 inputs, 5 rear 1 front). I considered selling my Parasound pre/pro and The DVDO and replacing it with a modern AVR or Pre/Pro that would take place of both. Seems like it's unanimous that I should upgrade the processor. Now it's just a matter of choosing the best one for my needs. I'm leaning toward the Onkyo 3008 or 3007. The 3008 is available for under $1200 and the 3007 under $900, both refurbished. I have had pretty good luck with refurbished electronics. My neighbor just bought a refurb Pioneer Elite AVR and he's very happy with it. The only substantial difference between the 2 is XT32 and XT. Not sure if the difference is $300 worth.


Hello,,
If your Room and Speakers are in a good space, the need for XT32 over XT is not as acute I do not believe. Don't get me wrong, I am really impressed with XT32. Especially as it requires no additional strain on the DSP Chips in the AVR/SSP while offering a great deal more Filtering. All the same, I have used MultEQ XT for around 5 years and have been greatly pleased.

350 Dollars is not a small amount. With Blu-Rays coming down so much in price, you can buy a bunch of BD's with that money. There is also the question of if you are interested in 3D as the 3008 is HDMI 1.4.

I purchased my 3007 last August when 1.4 AVR's were available. It was just I have no interest in 3D so the 3007 made a great deal of sense to me. Another tempting choice is the TX-NR1009 as it uses the HQV Vida Processor which is the follow up to the Reon Processor that has been used in upper tier Onkyos for several Product Cycles. The power reserves are not nearly as good as the 3007/3008, but as you are using a Amplifier, this is not as much of an issue.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Gregavi (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks JJ.

I'm not really interested in 3D either. I guess it would be nice to have, but I would have to upgrade too many pieces.

What's the difference between the 1008 and the 3007?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

3007 has 3 Power Transformers whereas the 1008 has 1. The 3007 is THX Ultra2 Plus while the 1008 is THX Select2 Plus and the 3007 uses the far superior HQV Reon Processor and the 1008 uses Faroudja and finally the 3007 has MultEQ XT and the 1008 uses MultEQ. I realize the Video Processing is not a concern. The only advantage of the 1008 is it being HDMI 1.4.
JJ


----------



## Gregavi (Sep 22, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> 3007 has 3 Power Transformers whereas the 1008 has 1. The 3007 is THX Ultra2 Plus while the 1008 is THX Select2 Plus and the 3007 uses the far superior HQV Reon Processor and the 1008 uses Faroudja and finally the 3007 has MultEQ XT and the 1008 uses MultEQ. I realize the Video Processing is not a concern. The only advantage of the 1008 is it being HDMI 1.4.
> JJ


Thanks JJ

Actually the video processor is important since I will most likely sell mt DVDO since it will be redundant with an AVR that processes video as well, or better, than it does. The power transformers are less important since I use a power amp, but I may use the amps in the AVR for additional surrounds, or something, so the extra transformers could make a difference. The MultEQ XT is significant as well. Looks like the 3007 is the leader. Which brings me to another choice. Should I/Would you spend an extra $150 for the 3008?


----------



## ranbunctious (Sep 15, 2011)

Cerwin Vega Earthquake folded horn subs. That should complete it...


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

GIK room treatments.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

jmschnur said:


> GIK room treatments.


I would at least check into this suggestion. You could always start small and go from there.


----------



## Gregavi (Sep 22, 2009)

jmschnur said:


> GIK room treatments.


Wow, it's been over 2 years since I started this thread and still getting input. To answer some questions:

1. Room Treatment. My HT room has custom made sound panels throughout that were part of the original build of the theater. So the "Room Treatment" is covered. I didn't mention that originally, so that was a good suggestion.

2. I sold my Parasound Pre/Pro and my DVDO audio/video processor on Audiogon and bought an AVR that was not mentioned here. The Denon 4311. I'm very happy with it. I am using it as a pre/pro but I also use the on-board amps to power the 6 surround channels in my now 9.2 system. The Cinenova powers my 5 front speakers (2 pair of 'left & right' and one center)

3. Subwoofer. I added another subwoofer to the mix. A Revel B15 (Someone gave me this $3k subwoofer). Because I now have two _different_ subs, having the Audyssey XT32 is important because it has the ability to calibrate 2 subs separately. 

Thanks for the input.


----------

